# Prayers Needed



## SweetDreams (May 28, 2010)

Last night a very close family friend (DH, DW, 3 kids) had their barn burn completely to the ground. Maybe from lightning, or electrical- they are not sure yet what happened. It started around 2 or 3 in the morning.

But, I wanted to ask those of you out there who pray to keep this family in your thoughts. The DH was a self-employed contractor, and many of his tools/equipment was in the barn, along with their saddles/bridals/ect. They routinely kept our sheep on their field without charging us, and some of my DH's tools were in the barn. Their GP was burned badly, and one of their Collies is missing. The kennel was only 10 feet from the barn. 
Their pony was running the field (not hurt-thankfully) and couldn't be caught to move to a different pasture.


But, we are just thankful it was the barn, and not the house. 


Please- send good thoughts and wishes their way (Their names are Abby and Nikki)

Thanks


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 28, 2010)

I am sorry for your friend's troubles.  I will remember them and be hoping/praying for help for them.

DonnaBelle


----------



## glenolam (May 28, 2010)

Even though things are bad, it will get better.  As you said, at least it wasn't the house, or worse yet, THEM.

Bring them a box of tissues and a hug from me!


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 28, 2010)

How terrible.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 28, 2010)

How awful. I will keep that family in my prayers.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear of that. Will keep all of you in my prayers. Glad they weren't hurt -- I hope the gp recovers and the collie turns up safe.


----------



## SweetDreams (Jun 1, 2010)

I wanted to update those who are keeping the good thoughts rolling...

The family believes it was arson. They had several gas cans stolen in the past days, and so the DH put out a 5 gallon *jug* of sugar water (which was then stolen). They are guessing whomever was stealing the gas was pissed when they realized why their motor siezed up.

Unfortunately, it has to be someone local. 


Thanks to anyone keeping them in your prayers!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow, that is really terrible. I sure hope they catch the person that did it.


----------



## parjackson (Jun 4, 2010)

Have there been any updates?  How is the family doing?


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 4, 2010)

I just saw this... have they found their collie?   Any new information?   I will be praying for them and am so glad that it wasn't their house.


----------

